# Schedule for Dairy Shows in the NorthWest????



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am trying to get together a list of all the shows in Oregon, Southern Washington, Northern California and Idaho that I can show my Nigerian Dwarfs in this spring and summer. This includes county fairs. Anyone have a complete list, or anything to add?

Right now, the first one I can think of is the Megabucks show in Grants Pass, OR on May 7....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a list of northern cali shows but uhhh I seem to have misplaced it hehe

Theres the cali state fair in july, BIG show, im planning to go!

I can see where the list is and let you know!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I didn't realize you were that close to me! We should try to hook up and meet at a couple of shows! Would be fun! This will be my first year showing! Sorry I don't have anything to add to the show list? I'm gonna check ADGA, and AGS listings.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It would be fun to go to some of the shows just to meet some of you girls! oops, and guys? Post which ones you all will be at.. maybe I can do a road trip!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im going to most of the ones in northern cali, COME SEE MEEEE lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

NWODGA show in Salem, Or is the first weekend in June, I think. NWODGA has a website with info. Also Clackamas County Fair, Oregon State Fair, SWWDGA (not sure of the dates on these). I am hoping to show at NWODGA (say that almost every year and something always comes up but it looks good so far  also Clackamas County Fair. Both sanctioned. I think Benton County has a nice Nigerian turnout but isn't sanctioned.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There was one in Spokane, WA last year and one in Chehalis, WA as well. Me and a friend are possibly going to get one sanctioned at Yakima, WA Central WA State Fair. Not sure though.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Laura: If you could find that list, that would be amazing! I live right over the border in Oregon, so Northern Cali would be a great circuit for me to hit up.

Milk and Honey: I am so looking forward to meeting some people from the forums at shows! I need someone to help me handle a couple of my goats because they are in the same age classes, but so far no luck with my non-goat friends....or my husband. Lol.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

How about Alaska? or is that extreme Northwest? LOL
We have ADGA and AGS shows up here. 2-4 each year


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

SO FAR!! Lol. Although my husband and I really, really want to make a trip across Canada and into Alaska...

Oh, and Tisie, I would definitely love to go to a show with you! It is so much better going with someone than alone!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

yuppers! Would be fun if a few of us could meet up!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've recently updated my website with the Oregon / Washington shows that are already scheduled. It's pretty accurate, except for the County Fairs such as Curry County, Linn Benton County, Union County, Clackamas County, Clark County, Thurston County, etc. But I determined last year that Fair shows are absolutely NOT worth it (For us atleast) because we noticed several disease & illness issues such as Pneumonia, Soremouth, abcesses, lice, etc!! Luckily we were only spectators and did not bring our goaties... but it was certainly an eye opener!

Most local ADGA shows will fall on the same weekend year-after-year...but one big change I noticed (and am very grateful for!) is that the Chehalis show which is usually during 4th of July holiday weekend is now scheduled for May 21st.

Salem, Oregon show is June 4,5. 

There's a few down in Rosebury and Grants Pass (Doe shows in addition to the Buck show) that I'm still waiting on confirmation from.

As for Cali shows, I'd check Sarah's site of Castle Rock Farms... she is WONDERFUL about keeping a very helpful Cali show schedule together on her site. Not sure if it would be updated with the 2011 stuff yet...but it's certainly worth a check.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sarah hasnt updated yet, KIDDING has started for her! So shes super busy

But andy will update it soon he hopes!


----------

